# Rechtliche Probleme beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen



## fishhawk (15. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Genau hier muss der Hebel politisch angesetzt werden



Da würde ich schon gerne mithebeln.

Momentan weiß ich aber noch nicht genau, was ich da als einzelner Angler tun kann, um z.B. die bayerische AVFig zu reformieren.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. April 2019)

Aus meiner Sicht würde eine klärende Regelung in den LFischG reichen, dass es alleine der Verantwortung des Anglers obliegt, ob er einen Fisch zurücksetzt. Also einfach mal das Gegenteil vom AVFiG.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2019)

Hallo,

die AVFiG könnte aber wahrscheinlich Frau Kaniber einfach per Unterschrift ändern, eine Gesetzesänderung müsste erst durch den Landtag.

Hätte aber gegen beides keine Einwände.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die AVFiG könnte aber wahrscheinlich Frau Kaniber einfach per Unterschrift ändern, eine Gesetzesänderung müsste erst durch den Landtag.
> 
> Hätte aber gegen beides keine Einwände.


So etwas könnte auch in der AVFiG klar gestellt werden. Die Frage ist eher, ob der politische Wille dafür vorhanden ist. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass da in Bayern inzwischen etwas in Bewegung ist.


----------



## Uzz (15. April 2019)

Schöne Ausführung! 

Bei der Fischereidefinition scheint es starke Unterschiede zwischen den Ländern zu geben, was die Sache kompliziert macht.  Bei uns (Sachsen) ist Fischerei so definiert:
"Fischerei: das Nachstellen, das Fangen, das Sichaneignen und das Töten von wild lebenden Fischen, deren Hege sowie die Entnahme von Fischnährtieren;" §4 SächsFischG

Die Auflistung muss ganz sicher nicht als UND-verknüpfte Liste interpretiert werden, denn wenn ich erfolglos angele, mache ich nichts außer dem Nachstellen und betreibe trotzdem bereits Fischerei im Sinne des Gesetzes. Die Auflistung ist also als ODER-Verknüpft zu interpretieren: "Ich muss irgendwas davon machen."  Wenn das Nachstellen allein aber ausreicht, dürfte auch ein Angler ganz ohne Entnahmeabsicht bereits Fischerei im Rahmen des Gesetzes betreiben und sich damit auf das Gesetz als vernünftigen Grund für seine Angelei in "Phase 1" berufen können. In Phase 2, in der er sich gegen das Töten entscheidet, dürfte unkritisch sein.

Ich halte das für logisch. Habe ich da einen Denkfehler? Damit dürfte man mMn hierzulande ganz offen ohne Entnahmeabsicht angeln. Juristerei ist leider oft unlogisch, Mathe fetzt da viel mehr.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. April 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Schöne Ausführung!
> 
> Bei der Fischereidefinition scheint es starke Unterschiede zwischen den Ländern zu geben, was die Sache kompliziert macht.  Bei uns (Sachsen) ist Fischerei so definiert:
> "Fischerei: das Nachstellen, das Fangen, das Sichaneignen und das Töten von wild lebenden Fischen, deren Hege sowie die Entnahme von Fischnährtieren;" §4 SächsFischG
> ...


Das direkt an dem "Wort" Fischerei angeknüpft wird, unabhängig von der im LFischG nachstehend genannten Definition. Die grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsicht wird also quasi auch in die spätere Erklärung mit hinein gelesen. Dieser Ansatz wurde m. W. von Hermann Drossé entwickelt und hat sich durchgesetzt. Zwingend ist diese Definition allerdings nicht. Gleichwohl wird dies so angewandt. Ich persönlich kann mich auch damit anfreunden, wenn im Übrigen der Angler, als der Experte vor Ort die Entscheidungshoheit behält. 

Ob man ein Angeln auch ohne jedwede Entnahmeabsicht rechtlich zulassen sollte, kann man natürlich diskutieren. Ich sehe derzeit allerdings dafür keine politische Mehrheit in Deutschland, nicht einmal ansatzweise. Ob es für die Angler politisch sinnvoll ist, dies zu fordern ist eine weitere Frage. Ich befürchte, dass man sich im Hinblick auf die gesellschaftlich Relevanz des Tierschutzes in Deutschland und die diesbezügliche Mehrheitsmeinung, mehr schaden als nützen würde. Dies belegen auch die Studien von Arlinghaus und meine eigenen Beobachtung am Rhein. Fragt man Nichtangler, ob sie Angeln für ein vernünftiges Hobby halten, so wird dies mehrheitlich bejaht. Angeln ist in Deutschland grundsätzlich positiv besetzt. Fragt man aber danach, ob es in Ordnung ist ohne jedwede Entnahmeabsicht zu angeln, so wird dies mehrheitlich abgelehnt. Ich selber habe diese Beobachtung insoweit gemacht, als ich am Rhein gefragt wurde, warum ich die Barbe zurücksetze. Als ich erklärte, dass die Barbe kein guter Speisefisch ist und ich sie daher für die Gewässerökologie lieber wieder zurücksetze, wurde von Passanten betont, dass sie das sehr gut fänden. Ich lese daraus ab, dass Nichtangler den Anglern durchaus eine fachliche Kompetenz zuschreiben, diese Entscheidung vor Ort zu treffen. Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht wird dafür um so kritischer gesehen. Das kommt bei der Masse so an, als "quäle" man Tiere zum Spaß. Das geht dann in Richtung Stierkampf, der ja in Deutschland auch auf breite Missbilligung stößt. Ich persönlich halte es daher für politisch nicht angezeigt, wenn wir Angler uns auf dieses Glatteis führen lassen. Die Öffnung der LFischG zu einer freien Entscheidung des Anglers, nach dem Vorbild der Schweiz stellt für mich den Königsweg da. 

Man muss aber natürlich sehen, dass die Verurteilungen schon jetzt in aller Regel nicht wegen des Zurücksetzens an sich erfolgen, sondern wegen des zu langem herumhantieren mit dem Fisch vor dem zurücksetzen. Dies würde sich auch nicht ändern, wenn man eine der Schweiz vergleichbare Regelung träfe.


----------



## Deep Down (15. April 2019)

Das ist keine Oder-Verknüpfung, sondern stellt die einzelnen Durchgangsstadien zur Erreichung eines Zieles dar. Im Aneignen steckt -logisch- das vorherige Fangen und davor das Nachstellen drin. Deine Darstellung zerreißt in der Annahme eines "oder" einen natürlichen Handlungsvorgang. 
Daher die Kontrollfrage: Wer stellt denn den Fischen nach ohne eine Fangabsicht?


----------



## Deep Down (15. April 2019)

Btw: Das ist zwar eine schöne und begrüßenswerte rechtliche Ausführung und interessant für die Verteidigung im konkreten Einzelfall, im Hinblick auf die Angelgegner ist es aber weitestgehend eine Scheindiskussion. 
Diese interessiert das rechtliche Konstrukt als derzeitige Rechtfertigung und eine darauf beruhende Diskussion der Zulässigkeit wenig bis gar nicht. 
Diese setzten ganz woanders an, nämlich an dem Punkt, dass Angeln durch Änderung des Zeitgeistes, also der politischen Stimmung und Auffassung in der Bevölkerung ganz zu verbieten. Dies mit der Begründung, dass Fischen durch das Angeln Leid und Schmerz zufügt wird. Ihr Ziel ist damit die Landesfischereigesetze als Rechtsgrundlage zu beseitigen, um dann zur unmittelbaren Anwendung des Tierschutzgesetzes bei jeder oben dargestellten Tätigkeit im Rahmen des Angels zu gelangen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. April 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist keine Oder-Verknüpfung, sondern stellt die einzelnen Durchgangsstadien zur Erreichung eines Zieles dar. Im Aneignen steckt -logisch- das vorherige Fangen und davor das Nachstellen drin. Deine Darstellung zerreißt in der Annahme eines "oder" einen natürlichen Handlungsvorgang.
> Daher die Kontrollfrage: Wer stellt denn den Fischen nach ohne eine Fangabsicht?


Es geht aber um Entnahmeabsicht, nicht um Fangabsicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. April 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Btw: Das ist zwar eine schöne und begrüßenswerte rechtliche Ausführung und interessant für die Verteidigung im konkreten Einzelfall, im Hinblick auf die Angelgegner ist es aber weitestgehend eine Scheindiskussion.
> Diese interessiert das rechtliche Konstrukt als derzeitige Rechtfertigung und eine darauf beruhende Diskussion der Zulässigkeit wenig bis gar nicht.
> Diese setzten ganz woanders an, nämlich an dem Punkt, dass Angeln durch Änderung des Zeitgeistes, also der politischen Stimmung und Auffassung in der Bevölkerung ganz zu verbieten. Dies mit der Begründung, dass Fischen durch das Angeln Leid und Schmerz zufügt wird. Ihr Ziel ist damit die Landesfischereigesetze als Rechtsgrundlage zu beseitigen, um dann zur unmittelbaren Anwendung des Tierschutzgesetzes bei jeder oben dargestellten Tätigkeit im Rahmen des Angels zu gelangen.


Das man von einer kleinen Minderheit sicherlich bezweckt werden. Dies scheitert aber an der breiten Akzeptanz, die Angeln in der Gesellschaft besitzt. Allerdings sollten die Angelverbände, vor allem der DAFV langsam mal mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit tätig werden. Ich meine damit nicht die HP und irgend welche Interviews in der Angelpresse. Das sind keine tauglichen Maßnahmen um Angeln stärker in der "Mitte der Gesellschaft" zu verankern. Außer diesem Schlagwort sehe ich da von Seiten des DAFV nicht mal etwas, was man als Bemühen bezeichnen könnte. Müsste ich ein Arbeitszeugnis erteilen, stünde da vermutlich drinnen:

Der DAFV ist mit Interesse bei der Sache und zeigt für die notwendigen Arbeiten Verständnis. Dabei war er stets versucht seine Aufgaben für die Anglerschaft gewissenhaft zu erledigen und war bestrebt, Eifer und Fleiß zu zeigen. Wir wünschen ihm für den weiteren Weg in seinen Bemühungen für eine andere Interessengruppe viel Erfolg.


----------



## trawar (16. April 2019)

Ich sehe das auch so dass die Handlung als ganzes gesehen werden muss und nicht in teilen.
Ohne Entnahmeabsicht darfst du keinem Fisch leid und schmerz zufügen.


----------



## Orothred (16. April 2019)

Ich sehe es grundsätzlich so: Wenn jemand ans Wasser geht mit der grundsätzlichen Absicht, jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen, also vollkommen ohne Entnahmeabsicht, dann soll er doch einfach zu Hause bleiben......


----------



## Minimax (16. April 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ans Wasser geht mit der grundsätzlichen Absicht, jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen, also vollkommen ohne Entnahmeabsicht, dann soll er doch einfach zu Hause bleiben......



..oder es einfach für sich behalten, und leichten Herzens angeln gehen.


----------



## crisis (16. April 2019)

Ein toller Beitrag, der so ganz ohne Befindlichkeiten und Seitenhiebe auskommt. Gibt uns auch ein paar neuartige Ansatzpunkte, um dieses teils doch recht emotionale Thema mit Mitmenschen aller Couleur zu diskutieren. Ich sehe es auch so, dass speziell unsere Verbände die Scheinheiligkeit aufgeben sollten, einzig den Verzehr als Rechtfertigung für das Angeln aufzuführen. Ist realitätsfremd und, wie der Artikel zeigt, auch gar nicht notwendig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. April 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich sehe es grundsätzlich so: Wenn jemand ans Wasser geht mit der grundsätzlichen Absicht, jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen, also vollkommen ohne Entnahmeabsicht, dann soll er doch einfach zu Hause bleiben......



Sehe ich grundsätzlich nicht so.


----------



## Orothred (16. April 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sehe ich grundsätzlich nicht so.



Daraus schließe ich, dass wir uns uneinig sind... Kommt vor.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. April 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Daraus schließe ich, dass wir uns uneinig sind... Kommt vor.



Finde ich auch, ich kann mit deiner Einstellung ebenfalls leben.


----------



## ulli1958m (16. April 2019)

Ich bekomme einfach mein Zielfisch nicht ans Band und muss daher zurücksetzen.  ....sehr ärgerlich


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. April 2019)

Hallo Kolja,
danke dir für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag.
Im Zuge dessen gibt es ein Thema, welches mich immer und immer wieder beschäftigt.
Du hast hier sehr gut ein paar positive Aspekte der Angelei erwähnt...


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ebenso, wie der Sport als gesellschaftlich wünschenswert angesehen wird, weil er die Gesundheit fördert, gilt dies vergleichbar auch für das Angeln. Auch das Angeln fördert die Gesunderhaltung von Körper und Geist. Dies gilt umso mehr in unserer immer hektischeren und reizüberfluteteren Gesellschaft. Angeln entschleunigt unseren hektischen Alltag, dient dem Stressabbau und kann sich damit nur positiv auf die Gesundheit auswirken.


... denn Angeln kann sich positiv auf die körperliche und auch geistige Gesundheit auswirken. 
Für mich ist dieser Aspekt vor allem deshalb sehr interessant und auch wichtig, weil ich durch das Angeln meine Gesundheit zurück erlangt habe. Nicht nur auf körperlicher Ebene, weil ich durch die aktive Angelei als Spinnfischer abgenommen habe. Viel mehr auf Psychischer Ebene, weil ich durch die Angelei Schritt für Schritt gegen meine langjährige Depression ankämpfen konnte. Heute geht es mir gut und ich bin ein glücklicher Mensch, der dank dem Angeln viel im privaten- und Berufsleben geschafft hat.

Wenn ich angeln gehe, dann mache ich es auch wegen meiner Gesundheit und oft auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht. Damit ich das machen kann, fahre ich dafür in die Niederlanden, wo es erlaubt und auch erwünscht ist. 

Und da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es nichts irgendwie möglich ist, die Gesundheit als Argument für einen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln in Deutschland durchzusetzen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. April 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich sehe es grundsätzlich so: Wenn jemand ans Wasser geht mit der grundsätzlichen Absicht, jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen, also vollkommen ohne Entnahmeabsicht, dann soll er doch einfach zu Hause bleiben......



Nach obiger rechtlicher Meinungsaussage *muß* er es sogar.

Oder Strafverfolgung droht ( unerheblich auf welcher diskutablen rechtlichen Basis )

Keep it simple : Fischen ohne grundsaätzliche Verwertungsabsicht : nicht erlaubt.
Zurücksetzen unerwünschter Fische : unverzüglich , länger andauernde Qual muss vermieden werden.

Dabei kann das Vorhandensein länger andauernder Qual bereits nach 30-60 Sekunden gerichtlich festgestellt werden ( Einzelfallentscheidung ).

Das c+R , welches nicht nur von wenigen Stellen als Fangen ohne generelle Verwertungsabsicht gedeutet wird , ist somit in Deutschland nicht durchsetzbar.

Moralische Bewertung hier ausgeschlossen.

Es kommt weiterhin der dominante vernünftige Grund bei gerichtlichen Entscheidungen zum Tragen.

Wettfischen mit Gewinnchancen ( Preisvergabe für den "Besten" ) sind angreifbar obwohl dort  gefischt wird.

Der einzelne Angler kann sich hinterfragen , was seine Motive sind, in Deutschland Angeln zu gehen.

Für Setzkescherfüller ,
Kroßkarpfen und Wallerangler, Stückzahlenangler über die Höchtfangmengen hinaus , bspw. bleiben aber oben angedeutete Schlupflöcher , den Angelstil
vertretbar wirken zu lassen Sowie die heimliche , praktische Ausübung der Trophäenfischerei.

Ob dieses gerichtlich nicht als Schutzbehauptungen gesehen wird, bleibt Glücksache und auf die Argumente des kostenpflichtigen Rechtsbeistand kommt es natürlich auch an.
Ich meine den, der ggf. nach der Hausdurchsuchung aufgesucht wurde.

Ich persönlich denke , je doller das Treiben am Wasser , desto Breiter das Lächeln des Angelgegners - kostbare Munition für Stimmumngsmache und 
Verunglimpfungen.
Das aber nur meine Meinung und das gilt für meinen gesamten Beitrag, der ja ausgeufert ist.

R.S.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. April 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> danke dir für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag.
> Im Zuge dessen gibt es ein Thema, welches mich immer und immer wieder beschäftigt.
> Du hast hier sehr gut ein paar positive Aspekte der Angelei erwähnt...
> ...


Langfristig könnte ich es mir vorstellen, wenn entsprechende wissenschaftliche Studien vorliegen. Dies müsste aber vom Bundesverband oder zumindest von den Landesverbänden angestoßen werden. Leider passiert in dieser Hinsicht bei den Verbänden gar nichts. Genau genommen wollen die auch gar nicht, dass ohne Verwertungsabsicht geangelt wird. Beim "C&R" sind die Verbände die größten Feinde der Angler. Dies ist die alte VDSF-Philosophie. Ich denke da sogar noch weiter. Die Angler könnten in Punkto Inklussion vorangehen. Wenn man das mit einer breit angelegten Image-Kampagne begleitet, würde man m. E. in wenigen Jahren ein anderes Klima für Angler in Deutschland herstellen. Dies würde zusätzlich auch das Standing in der Politik verbessern. Peta hätte ein deutlich schwehreres Spiel. Zwar halte ich es auch für wichtig, dass sich die Verbände auch im Naturschutz angagieren, nur darf man sich dabei nichts vormachen. Den Angelverbänden wird man nie abnehmen, dass sie sich dem Naturschutz selbstlos widmen, weil Angler Naturnutzer sind. Im sozialen und ggf. medizienischen Bereich würde man es durchaus abnehmen, weil es hier ja originär um Angeln geht. Ich habe dies alles schon im RhFV angeregt und bin auf taube Ohren gestoßen. Die Verbände scheinen mir nicht zu begreifen, dass sich die Zeiten ändern und die alten Mechanismen nicht mehr greifen. Die veränderte Medienlandschaft erfordert völlig neue Wege, um Gehör zu finden.


----------



## Seele (16. April 2019)

So alle mal schön ruhig hier bleiben und vor allem sachlich. Sonst gibt's Verwarnungen.


----------



## Grünknochen (17. April 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> So alle mal schön ruhig hier bleiben und vor allem sachlich. Sonst gibt's Verwarnungen.



Dieser Hinweis erschließt sich mir beim besten Willen nicht. Ich kann im ganzen Diskussionsverlauf weder Unsachlichkeit, noch Unruhe erkennen. Auf diesem Hintergrund wäre es sehr nett, zu wissen, welcher konkrete Post der Anlass für diesen Hinweis war. Die letzte Bemerkung von Kolja kann nicht ernsthaft der Auslöser sein...


----------



## Laichzeit (17. April 2019)

Was hier nicht hingehörte, wurde gestern gelöscht.


----------



## Grünknochen (17. April 2019)

Ok. Dann hätte ich auch diesen Warnhinweis gelöscht. Der jetzt bestehende Verlauf macht nicht im Geringsten klar, um was es konkret geht. Er hängt also komplett in der Luft, wenn man, so wie ich, die einzelnen Beiträge erst jetzt bis zum Ende durchliest. Im unmittelbaren Anschluss an den Beitrag von Kolja wirkt er fast schon grotesk...


----------



## JimiG (17. April 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> danke dir für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag.
> Im Zuge dessen gibt es ein Thema, welches mich immer und immer wieder beschäftigt.
> Du hast hier sehr gut ein paar positive Aspekte der Angelei erwähnt...
> ...




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich habe eine Krankheit welche mich körperlich und auch psychisch fertig macht. Als ich dann vom Psychologen gefragt wurde welche Hobbies ich habe, da meinte er das er mir Angeln wenigstens einmal besser zweimal wöchentlich verschreiben würde wenn das ginge. Tja und so halte ich es auch und fülle nach einer Woche Arbeit, Stress und gelegentlichen Krankheitsschüben meinen Akku beim Angeln wieder auf. Fische nehme ich auch nur mit wenn ich sie auch gerne esse. Also mein Grund zu angeln ist es meine noch verbliebende Gesundheit zu erhalten und ab und an was für die Pfanne zu haben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. April 2019)

JimiG schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich habe eine Krankheit welche mich körperlich und auch psychisch fertig macht. Als ich dann vom Psychologen gefragt wurde welche Hobbies ich habe, da meinte er das er mir Angeln wenigstens einmal besser zweimal wöchentlich verschreiben würde wenn das ginge. Tja und so halte ich es auch und fülle nach einer Woche Arbeit, Stress und gelegentlichen Krankheitsschüben meinen Akku beim Angeln wieder auf. Fische nehme ich auch nur mit wenn ich sie auch gerne esse. Also mein Grund zu angeln ist es meine noch verbliebende Gesundheit zu erhalten und ab und an was für die Pfanne zu haben.


Ich hatte nie einen Zweifel, dass Angeln für Körper und Geist gesund ist. Mediziner scheinen das ja auch zu bestätigen. Jetzt bräuchten wir nur noch eine medizinische Studie dazu. Am besten von einem renommierten Psychiater. Am besten auch noch gleich eine Studie eines Kinder-Psychiaters. Vielleicht findet sich ja auch ein angehender Facharzt, der da seine Doktorarbeit draus machen will.


----------



## fishhawk (17. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Am besten auch noch gleich eine Studie eines Kinder-Psychiaters.



Das müsste aber dann schon der richtige sein. Wenn der aus der falschen Ecke käme, könnte der Schuss sonst auch nach hinten losgehen.
Gibt ja auch Leute, die behaupten, mit Angeln würde man in Kindern den Grundstein für ne Karriere als Gewalttäter legen.

Und mittlerweile ist der Wahrheitsgehalt einer Meldung ja weniger wichtig, als ihre massenhafte Verbreitung.


----------



## Grünknochen (17. April 2019)

Du hast vielleicht Ideen... Es gibt doch en masse Studien zur Bedeutung von Freizeitaktivität und deren Bedeutung für Gesundheit und Wohlbefinden. Im Übrigen hat schon das Bundesverfassungsgericht die Funktion der Freizeitfischerei im Kontext Gesundheitsvorsorge etc. herausgestellt.
Wir alles wissen doch, dass es tausend Möglichkeiten gibt, seine sog. Freizeit sinnvoll, vielleicht sogar ambitioniert und engagiert zu gestalten. Auf diesem Hintergrund und auch meiner eigenen Erfahrungen in diversen außerberuflichen und außerschulischen Aktivitäten ist es aus meiner Sicht komplett ausgeschlossen, dass das Angeln insoweit eine besondere Bedeutung hat. Es ist schlicht eine - sehr schöne und sinnvolle - Variante.  
Wenn jemand behauptet, der einzig vernünftige Grund, der Angelei nachzugehen, sei der Nahrungserwerb, dann ist das schlicht grober Unfug. Das einzige, was man - aus meiner Sicht - mit Berechtigung sagen kann, ist, dass ein Angeln, dass vollständig entkoppelt von Entnahme und Verwertung betrieben wird, nicht im Sinne unseres Rechtssystems ist. Wann aber ein solcher Fall vorliegt, ggfs. verbunden mit einer strafrechtlichen/ ordnungsrechtlichen Sanktionierung, ist eine Frage des konkreten, also einzelnen Sachverhaltes, dessen Vorliegen übrigens von der Behörde nachzuweisen ist. Das Zurücksetzen eines einzelnen Fisches ist hierfür kein geeigneter Anknüfungspunkt, das es eine Entnahmepflicht / ein Rücksetzverbot entnahmefähiger Fische nicht gibt ( lassen wir mal den dämlichen § 11 Abs.8 außer Betracht).


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. April 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Du hast vielleicht Ideen... Es gibt doch en masse Studien zur Bedeutung von Freizeitaktivität und deren Bedeutung für Gesundheit und Wohlbefinden. Im Übrigen hat schon das Bundesverfassungsgericht die Funktion der Freizeitfischerei im Kontext Gesundheitsvorsorge etc. herausgestellt.
> Wir alles wissen doch, dass es tausend Möglichkeiten gibt, seine sog. Freizeit sinnvoll, vielleicht sogar ambitioniert und engagiert zu gestalten. Auf diesem Hintergrund und auch meiner eigenen Erfahrungen in diversen außerberuflichen und außerschulischen Aktivitäten ist es aus meiner Sicht komplett ausgeschlossen, dass das Angeln insoweit eine besondere Bedeutung hat. Es ist schlicht eine - sehr schöne und sinnvolle - Variante.
> Wenn jemand behauptet, der einzig vernünftige Grund, der Angelei nachzugehen, sei der Nahrungserwerb, dann ist das schlicht grober Unfug. Das einzige, was man - aus meiner Sicht - mit Berechtigung sagen kann, ist, dass ein Angeln, dass vollständig entkoppelt von Entnahme und Verwertung betrieben wird, nicht im Sinne unseres Rechtssystems ist. Wann aber ein solcher Fall vorliegt, ggfs. verbunden mit einer strafrechtlichen/ ordnungsrechtlichen Sanktionierung, ist eine Frage des konkreten, also einzelnen Sachverhaltes, dessen Vorliegen übrigens von der Behörde nachzuweisen ist. Das Zurücksetzen eines einzelnen Fisches ist hierfür kein geeigneter Anknüfungspunkt, das es eine Entnahmepflicht / ein Rücksetzverbot entnahmefähiger Fische nicht gibt ( lassen wir mal den dämlichen § 11 Abs.8 außer Betracht).


Ich schaue hier vor allem auf Studien in England (meine ich, wäre es gewesen), in der die Auswirkungen des Angelns auf ADHS Kinder untersucht wurde. Hier kam man zu Ergebnissen, die über den üblichen Wert sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung hinausgeht und die dem Angeln immanent sind. Es zeigte sich nämlich, dass die Fokussierung des Kindes in Verbindung mit der naturnahen Beschäftigung, bei den Kindern bewirkte, dass sie sich einerseits gut konzentrieren konnten, andererseits es den Therapeuten aber auch gelang Therapie- Gespräche während des Angelns zu führen, die außerhalb des Angelns nicht möglich waren. Vor allem geht es mir dabei aber um PR. Man könnte es auch Propaganda nennen, um Angeln anders in der Gesellschaft darzustellen. Was nützt denn der Slogan des DAFV: "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft", wenn man dies dann nicht weiter ausführt und den Nichtanglern vor Augen führt.


----------



## Grünknochen (17. April 2019)

Sog. naturnahe Freizeitbeschäftigungen gibt es viele...
In diesem Sinne erscheint es mir abwegig, zu behaupten, Angeln hätte im Vergleich zu anderen Varianten sinnvoller Freizeitgestaltung eine Sonderstellung. Insoweit sollte man also die Kirche im Dorf lassen. In Wirklichkeit geht es um Selbstverständlichkeit, nicht um Besonderheit. 
Im Übrigen macht es immer Sinn, den Kokon eigener Lebenswirklichkeit zu verlassen und sich die Frage zu stellen, welche Relevanz das, was man selbst voller Inbrunst betreibt, in der Lebenswirklichkeit solcher Menschen, nennen wir sie mal Mitte der Gesellschaft, besitzt, die mit dem eigenen Hobby nix an der Backe haben. Man könnte dies durchaus als die Suche nach einer Schnittmenge in den jeweils unterschiedlichen Realitäten bezeichnen. Insoweit finde ich es für mich extrem spannend, in der Zeit außerhalb meines eigentlichen Berufes in zwei wirklich sehr unterschiedlichen Umfeldern zu leben. Einerseits Kunst - Kulturmanagement, andererseits Abenteuer - Angeln. Und ich find's lustig, dass mein kulturelles Umfeld immer neugieriger wird im Hinblick auf die, besser meine Angelei. Ob das eine oder das andere jetzt Mitte der Gesellschaft ist, interessiert mich eher weniger bis gar nicht. Und ob das eine oder das andere jetzt besser für mein allgemeines Wohlbefinden ist, ist schon deshalb ne überflüssige Frage, weil beides mir gut tut. Ich möchte beides selbstverständlich leben und leben können. Ich bin halt multi kulti...


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich hatte nie einen Zweifel, dass Angeln für Körper und Geist gesund ist. Mediziner scheinen das ja auch zu bestätigen. Jetzt bräuchten wir nur noch eine medizinische Studie dazu. Am besten von einem renommierten Psychiater. Am besten auch noch gleich eine Studie eines Kinder-Psychiaters. Vielleicht findet sich ja auch ein angehender Facharzt, der da seine Doktorarbeit draus machen will.



Kann man ja aus der Fischereiabgabe finanzieren


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. April 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Kann man ja aus der Fischereiabgabe finanzieren


Das würde ich für eine zweckmäßige Verwendung halten, da es unmittelbar für Angler und Anglen verwendet wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das würde ich für eine zweckmäßige Verwendung halten, da es unmittelbar für Angler und Anglen verwendet wird.


aber ob dafür Geld aus der FA fließen würde ist mehr als fraglich


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2019)

erst wenn Du mit deiner Klage bezüglich FA erfolgreich warst, gäbe es dafür eine realistische Chance.
Ich drück die Daumen


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. Mai 2019)

die psychologische betrachtung , ist ziemlich einseitig.
ich sehe z.b. bei vielen das manische bedürfnis nach persönlicher bestätigung.
was natürlich nicht funktioniert !
es zwingt einen allenfalls wie bei einer pawlowschen konditionierung sinnfrei  weiter zu machen

ein ganzer industriezweig lebt davon .
es werden teure futtermittel und fertig boilies im gewässer verklappt, voll eingerichtete wohnhöhlen müsen aufwändig ans wasser gekarrt werden ,markenhype gehört zur imagepflege,genau wie ständiges product placement .manche berichte lesen sich wie eine qvc werbung.
wofür ? damit man einen fisch aus dem wasser zerrt und  ohne verwertungsabsicht fotografiert.

unterm strich ist das alles nicht tierschutzgerecht
wirklich sinn macht es auch nicht .
die imagepflege wird nicht besser , wenn angeln nur noch zum fische an land ziehen und wieder reinwerfen  verkommt .
auf den kleinsten nenner gebracht ,wäre das für einen außenstehenden nur die lust und freude einen gehakten fisch ordentlich zappeln zu lassen !


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> die psychologische betrachtung , ist ziemlich einseitig.
> ich sehe z.b. bei vielen das manische bedürfnis nach persönlicher bestätigung.
> was natürlich nicht funktioniert !
> es zwingt einen allenfalls wie bei einer pawlowschen konditionierung sinnfrei  weiter zu machen
> ...



Ich verstehe Deine Position und Teile sie in den Ansatzpunkten gar...Leben sollte man mit Achtung begegnen, höhere Tiere um so mehr.
Aber wie sinnvoll ist ein Tierschutz der zu Lasten der Natur geht, Besatz verlangt und die Gewässer zu Produktionsflächen macht und zur Rücksichtslosen Nutzung bei Ausübung des Naturerlebnes soo... viele Menschen macht.

Vor einigen Tagen traf ich ein neues Mitglied im Verein, der freute sich an seinen großen Schleien, die Er mit Schonhaken fing.
(Schleien sind bei uns selten geworden, dort aber zahlreich, groß und Fett)
Er betrachtete es als Selbstverständlich sie schonend zurück zu setzen, so wie die meisten die sie dort fangen.
Ich staunte über die Selbstverständlichkeit das offen zu sagen, auch wenn Ich es durchaus als Achtung  gegenüber den Fischen und Erhalt der Natur verstehe.
Er hat es ja nicht übertrieben und dort rücksichtslos auf Masse gemacht und nicht mal den Üblichen Speisefischen nachgestellt die Alle haben wollen und die durchaus abgefischt werden können, das Sie Ihrer natürlichen Aufgabe im Gewässer gar nicht mehr erfüllen können.
Letzteres kann man natürlich anzweifeln, sollte dann aber über den Sinn von Fischbesatz in Naturgewässer nachdenken, die ja nicht nur  Produktionsfläche oder gar P&T-Löcher sein sollen. 
Will sagen P&T knn durchaus mehr soziales Verhalten, Achtung gegen die Kreatur und Achtung der Umwelt beinhalten, als es einige Schwarzen Schafe ausleben.
Dem wird das Recht nicht gerecht, wenn es rücksichtslose Nutzung oder gar absolute Ennahme vorschreibt, aber die Anzahl der Nutzer und denn Erhalt der Natur  nicht regulieren oder erhalten mag oder kann.
Ziel sollte es wohl sein, die Nutzung durch die vielen Menschen  naturverträglich zu gestallten und dabei auch den Tierschutz nicht zu vergessen.
Aber auf dem Teller ist auch der seltenste Fisch eben nur noch Essen.
Essen kann man Ihn nur einmal, er vermehrt sich nicht mehr und kann auch später keinen Anderen eine Freude bereiten.
Die Frage ist also wie hoch ist die Achtung vor dem Essen, ist sie so hoch wie die gegenüber der Kreatur oder der Natur, wenn man einen seltenen Fisch vorsichtig fängt und zurücksetzt?
Das Gute ist, man kann alles Gleichzeitig zusammenbringen wenn man selbst entscheiden kann....
Andere hören dann gar auf zu Angeln, werden Vegitarier oder vergan.
Denn keiner in Deutschland muss Angeln um nicht zu verhungern, wir tun es Alle mehr oder weniger aus Spaß am Fangen.
Gegenseitige verständnisvolle Rücksicht und Rücksicht auf die Natur und Ihre Fischbestände sollte man da wohl begrüßen.
Und was tun Wir, wir unterstellen uns gegenseitig Rücksichtslosigkeit und Zwingen Andere weniger "Richtig" handeln zu können.
Fische nur als Nahrung zu sehen, Ihnen jegliches Leid abzusprechen oder sie als nur als Sportgeräte zu sehen zeugt nicht von Achtung gegenüber Kreatur und Natur, es ist Rücksichtsloses Verhalten, auch gegenüber anderen Anglern.

Wäre es nicht viel besser, wenn man rücksichtsvollen Umgang beim Angeln achtet, egal ob man sie essen will oder zurücksetzt?
Das ist natürlich kompliziert, weil man die "Einfachen Wahrheiten" dann durch die komplizierte Einzelfallbetrachtung ersetzt.
Mir jedenfalls macht es immer Angst wenn "Einfache Wahrheiten" die eingene Verantwortung ersetzen sollen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (1. Juni 2019)

sicherlich hast du recht ! allerdings bei allem schongedanken, wenn ein bestand anfängt zu verbutten, dann gönne ich der einen oder anderen schleie gerne eine heiße affäre mit meiner pfanne oder räucherofen. 
das ist nämlich zweck und aufgabe des sinnvollen und umweltgerechten angelns.
schonen wo es notwendig ist ,und entnehmen wo es sinn macht !


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Juni 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> sicherlich hast du recht ! allerdings bei allem schongedanken, wenn ein bestand anfängt zu verbutten, dann gönne ich der einen oder anderen schleie gerne eine heiße affäre mit meiner pfanne oder räucherofen.
> das ist nämlich zweck und aufgabe des sinnvollen und umweltgerechten angelns.
> schonen wo es notwendig ist ,und entnehmen wo es sinn macht !



Lasse Sie Dier schmecken....
Aber bitte nicht erst entnehmen wenn sie schon anfangen zu verbutten.


----------



## pxcask (30. Januar 2020)

Super interessante Ausführung, danke Kolja!  Den Abschnitt zum vernünftigen Grund sehe ich etwas diffiziler:

Angenommen ich will Zander für die Küche fangen, dann muss ich meine Kriterien zur Entnahme doch auch begründen können und solche Gründe sind immer anzweifelbar.
Du schreibst, "Die Frage, ob ein Fisch verwertet werden kann, ist nicht objektiv zu beantworten. Es ist der subjektive Beurteilungsspielraum des Anglers, der für sich diese Entscheidung treffen muss." Woraus geht das hervor? Gibt es da Urteile? Reicht es tatsächlich wenn ich sage, für mich schmecke ein kapitaler Zander wie Holz?

Ich setze mir z.B. ein willkürliches Entnahmefenster also grob zwischen 45 und 60 cm. Kann dann nicht von mir verlangt werden, beispielsweise einen gefangenen 90er Zander in zwei bis drei Teile zu schneiden und wie mehrere Kleine zu verwerten? Beim Angeln nehme ich schließlich in Kauf, dass so ein Großer beißt. Muss ich dann nicht abwägen, ob ich Abstriche in meinen Qualitätsanforderungen mache (also den Fisch geteilt verwerte), und damit anderen Fischen erspare, geangelt zu werden?

Außerdem, kann ich auch damit argumentieren, dass der große Fisch eine besondere Rolle in der Populationsentwicklung spielt, da er besonders viele Eier legt? Hier also der Nachhaltigkeitsgedanke hoch einzustufen sei? (Ich suche mal nach biologischen Studien die das nachweisen und poste die ggf hier).

Danke und Grüße aus Bonn


----------



## Mescalero (30. Januar 2020)

Meine Güte, was für ein Geschwurbel (auf den Ausgangspost bezogen).
Das Tierschutzgesetz ist doch ganz eindeutig, wer hier meint nach Gutdünken interpretieren und ganz nach Gusto auslegen zu müssen als wärs die Bibel...ich weiß nicht.

Ich habe Veständnis für „Sportangler“ und das damit verbundene C&R aber es ist illegal. Egal wie kräftig die Rechtsgelehrten hier versuchen, den Inhalt des Gesetzestextes so lange zu verbiegen, bis aus einem „nein“ vielleicht doch ein „ja“ wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Januar 2020)

pxcask schrieb:


> Super interessante Ausführung, danke Kolja!  Den Abschnitt zum vernünftigen Grund sehe ich etwas diffiziler:
> 
> Angenommen ich will Zander für die Küche fangen, dann muss ich meine Kriterien zur Entnahme doch auch begründen können und solche Gründe sind immer anzweifelbar.
> Du schreibst, "Die Frage, ob ein Fisch verwertet werden kann, ist nicht objektiv zu beantworten. Es ist der subjektive Beurteilungsspielraum des Anglers, der für sich diese Entscheidung treffen muss." Woraus geht das hervor? Gibt es da Urteile? Reicht es tatsächlich wenn ich sage, für mich schmecke ein kapitaler Zander wie Holz?
> ...



Hallo,

wenn ich einen Fisch fange, welcher zu gross für eine vernünftige Verwertung für mich ist, so kann ich den m. E. schon zurücksetzen. Würde ich mir aber bei einem Zander verkneifen, da bei diesem Fisch die Todesrate beim Zurücksetzen besonders hoch ist. Aber ich fische eh nicht speziell auf Zander, so dass der bei mir nur als Beifang (selten) beim Hechtfischen auftaucht.
"Entnahmefenster" habe ich z. B. beim Hecht von etwa 75 bis 90 cm da ein kleinerer noch nicht so viel auf den Rippen hat und ein grösserer mir zur Verwertung zu gross ist. Ausnahmen nur in Sonderfällen oder bei stärkerer Verletzung des Fisches. Ähnlich halte ich es bei Forellen, eine Forelle knapp über 30 ist noch kein Fisch, das will erst einer werden, deshalb entnehme ich unter 35 cm, nur in Ausnahmefällen. Und ich entscheide, welchen Fisch ich entnehme, auch in Bayern., gehe aber auch nicht ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser.
Das mit dem Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken als Argument kannst Du vergessen, lediglich als Lizenznehmer steht Dir keine Entscheidung über die Hege zu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Tierschutzgesetz ist doch ganz eindeutig



Meinst du das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz?

Da steht tatsächlich was über Angeln und Zurücksetzen von Fischen drin?

Ist mir bisher verborgen geblieben.

Mein Kenntnisstand ist, dass im Zweifel ein Gericht entscheiden müsste, was in dem Zusammenhang mit Angeln und TSCHG als erlaubt oder verboten angesehen wird.



pxcask schrieb:


> Außerdem, kann ich auch damit argumentieren, dass der große Fisch eine besondere Rolle in der Populationsentwicklung spielt,



Argumentieren kannst du natürlich. Was ein Richter als glaubwürdig erachten würde oder nicht, kann dir aber niemand genau voraussagen.  Das wären dann immer  Einzelfallentscheidungen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2020)

Schön, dass man sich endlich dieses Themas annimmt!


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Meine Güte, was für ein Geschwurbel (auf den Ausgangspost bezogen).
> Das Tierschutzgesetz ist doch ganz eindeutig, wer hier meint nach Gutdünken interpretieren und ganz nach Gusto auslegen zu müssen als wärs die Bibel...ich weiß nicht.
> 
> Ich habe Veständnis für „Sportangler“ und das damit verbundene C&R aber es ist illegal. Egal wie kräftig die Rechtsgelehrten hier versuchen, den Inhalt des Gesetzestextes so lange zu verbiegen, bis aus einem „nein“ vielleicht doch ein „ja“ wird.


Bist du Jurist?


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Meine Güte, was für ein Geschwurbel (auf den Ausgangspost bezogen).


Die Gedanken des Users pxcask's waren sachbezogen und ganz interessant, im Gegensatz zu deinem Kommentar.


Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Tierschutzgesetz ist doch ganz eindeutig, wer hier meint nach Gutdünken interpretieren ...


Das TierSchG ist eben nicht eindeutig, sondern arbeitet bewusst mit unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen, die ausdrücklich interpretiert werden müssen!
Da hat wohl jemand das ganze Thema nicht ansatzweise verstanden...


Mescalero schrieb:


> aber es ist illegal.


...was spätestens mit dieser leuchtenden Eingebung bewiesen wäre.


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Februar 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Ein toller Beitrag, der so ganz ohne Befindlichkeiten und Seitenhiebe auskommt. Gibt uns auch ein paar neuartige Ansatzpunkte, um dieses teils doch recht emotionale Thema mit Mitmenschen aller Couleur zu diskutieren. Ich sehe es auch so, dass speziell unsere Verbände die Scheinheiligkeit aufgeben sollten, einzig den Verzehr als Rechtfertigung für das Angeln aufzuführen. Ist realitätsfremd und, wie der Artikel zeigt, auch gar nicht notwendig.


 Da schließe ich mich absolut an.
Danke für den ausführlichen juristischen und dennoch verständlichen Beitrag.
Der ist es Wert abgespeichert zu werden und öfters ins Gedächtnis zu rufen.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2020)

pxcask schrieb:


> Außerdem, kann ich auch damit argumentieren, dass der große Fisch eine besondere Rolle in der Populationsentwicklung spielt, da er besonders viele Eier legt?



Die Arlinghaussche Untersuchung an Hechten, die jetzt bei jeder Gelegenheit, egal ob es passt oder auch nicht, als Argumentations-Krücke dienen muss?
Ein Huhn legt Eier, ein Fisch laicht, sollte man als Angler schon wissen, zumal man im nächsten Satz noch biologische Studien zu Rate ziehen will?
Da bin ich übrigens gespannt, was da so kommt, außer eben die bekannte Arlinghaus Studie?

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Februar 2020)

Ich denke, über die Richtigkeit von dem Artikel kann man schon diskutieren. Das unten zitierte halte ich als nicht-Jurist für eine steile Aussage. Erstens, ob das Leid zufügen ein Erlaubnistatbestand ist (meiner Meinung nein, da nach TSG bei vernünftigem Grund erlaubt) und zweitens, ob das Fischereigesetz die Erlaubnis gibt, oder nur bei vorliegender Erlaubnis nach TSG zur Anwendung kommen darf. Was die aktuelle Auffassung der Gerichte ist, ob es uns passt oder nicht.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Jedes Bundesland in Deutschland verfügt über ein Landesfischereigesetz. Jedes dieser Landesfischereigesetze erlaubt das Fischen mit der Handangel. Zwangsläufig wird dabei ein Haken benutzt. Ebenso zwangsläufig ist es, dass der Fisch dabei gehakt und gedrillt wird, also Leid erfährt. Dies ist aber unvermeidlich und erfolgt im Rahmen eines typischen Fischfanges mit der Handangel. Damit gibt das Landesfischereirecht dem Angler also die Erlaubnis für diese Leidzufügung. Juristen sprechen hier von einem so genannten Erlaubnistatbestand.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Februar 2020)

Es gibt 


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Arlinghaussche Untersuchung an Hechten, die jetzt bei jeder Gelegenheit, egal ob es passt oder auch nicht, als Argumentations-Krücke dienen muss?
> Ein Huhn legt Eier, ein Fisch laicht, sollte man als Angler schon wissen, zumal man im nächsten Satz noch biologische Studien zu Rate ziehen will?
> Da bin ich übrigens gespannt, was da so kommt, außer eben die bekannte Arlinghaus Studie?
> 
> Jürgen



Dann kennst du bessere Untersuchungen als die vom Arlinghaus?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Dann kennst du bessere Untersuchungen als die vom Arlinghaus?



Nö, aber das ist ja der Punkt, hier wird vom Kollegen pxcask wieder mal verallgemeinert, Arlinghaus hat eine Studie zum Hecht gemacht.
Der Kollege spricht aber von "großen Fischen" allgemein.
Und ich mach ne Wette drauf, er meint die Arlinghaus Studie!
Heute will halt jeder diese Studie für seine Zwecke umgestalten und irgendwie immer auf ein Fangfenster hinaus, wobei auch Arlinghaus dieses an feste Voraussetzungen knüpft.
Es muss halt wieder mal so zurecht gebogen werden, damit hinten raus ein Fangfenster kommt, egal ob diese Voraussetzungen gegeben sind, oder auch zumeist eben nicht!
Releasers Traum eben!
Das Krasse, so finde ich, sollen sie doch machen, interessiert mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht.
Aber nein, diese Leute wollen alle anderen dazu zwingen, es ebenso wie sie zu halten!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und ich mach ne Wette drauf, er meint die Arlinghaus Studie!



Arlinghaus hat das nicht erfunden, sondern in D populär gemacht.

Zu dem Thema gibt es jede Menge internationale Literatur. 

Aber in D gelten die jeweiligen Gesetze und Verordnungen des Bundes und der Länder. 

In einigen Landesgesetzen und Verordnungen ist im Gegensatz zum TSCHG auch das Zurücksetzen oder sogar "C&R" erwähnt.

Ob und wie viel rechtliche Eigenverantwortung ein Angler beim Zurücksetzen hat, hängt dann vom jeweiligen Gewässer ab.


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Februar 2020)

Kuriose Argumentation, zumal Arlinghaus im Text von "pxcask" gar nicht zu finden ist. Es gibt etliche Studien zu diesem Thema, nicht nur von Arlinghaus.

Der Nachhaltigkeitsgedanke kann sehr wohl vor Gericht überzeugend sein. So hat Elmar Weber einen Angler mit diesen Argumenten erfolgreich verteidigt (2012, Köln,  Zurücksetzen eines kapitalen Barsches, Fall wurde eingestellt).

@pxcask:
Zur Rechtspraxis hier von Elmar Weber Fallbeispiele, viele Fragen werden beantwortet.







Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Arlinghaussche Untersuchung an Hechten, die jetzt bei jeder Gelegenheit, egal ob es passt oder auch nicht, als Argumentations-Krücke dienen muss?
> Ein Huhn legt Eier, ein Fisch laicht, sollte man als Angler schon wissen, zumal man im nächsten Satz noch biologische Studien zu Rate ziehen will?
> Da bin ich übrigens gespannt, was da so kommt, außer eben die bekannte Arlinghaus Studie?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Kuriose Argumentation, zumal Arlinghaus im Text von "pxcask" gar nicht zu finden ist. Es gibt etliche Studien zu diesem Thema, nicht nur von Arlinghaus.



Zugegeben, dies habe ich vorweggenommen.
Ich bekenne mich also schuldig!
Wie ich schon schrieb, bin ich immer noch gespannt, was da denn anderes noch kommt?
Vielleicht Studien zu Eier legenden großen Fischen?



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Der Nachhaltigkeitsgedanke kann sehr wohl vor Gericht überzeugend sein.



Und was hierzulande unter dem Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken von Gerichten beurteilt wird, wundert mich auch nicht!
Richter sind ja bekanntlich frei in ihrer Entscheidung, daran lässt sich glücklicherweise auch nix machen und so muss man halt auch mit Fehlurteilen leben können. Ich kann das!

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (2. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Richter sind ja bekanntlich frei in ihrer Entscheidung, daran lässt sich glücklicherweise auch nix machen und so muss man halt auch mit Fehlurteilen leben können. Ich kann das!...



Anwälte unter sich sagen: "Vor Gericht bekommt man kein Recht, sondern ein Urteil!"


----------



## Captain_H00k (2. Februar 2020)

Hatten die Fischereiverbände- / Behörden nicht mal darüber nachgedacht ein Entnahmefenster hier einzurichten,bzw sich dafür stark zu machen ?
Das wäre finde ich eine solide Lösung,und würde bei den Anglern für mehr Klarheit sorgen.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> so muss man halt auch mit Fehlurteilen leben können



Muss man als Betroffener in einem Rechtsstaat nicht unbedingt.

Es gibt ja in den ersten Instanzen Rechtsmittel und sogar bei rechtskräftigen Urteilen ist unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen eine Wiederaufnahme des Verfahrens möglich.

Schlauer ist es natürlich, sich so zu Verhalten, dass es gar nicht erst zu Anzeigen kommt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Februar 2020)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Hatten die Fischereiverbände- / Behörden nicht mal darüber nachgedacht ein Entnahmefenster hier einzurichten,bzw sich dafür stark zu machen ?
> Das wäre finde ich eine solide Lösung,und würde bei den Anglern für mehr Klarheit sorgen.


Das kann richtig nach hinten losgehen, da dann der Ermessensspielraum des Anglers genommen wird. 

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber pro Entnahmefenster, individuell für jedes Gewässer und Fischart, wenn der Angler innerhalb des Fensters entscheiden dürfte.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> individuell für jedes Gewässer und Fischart,



Dort wo es Sinn macht würde ich das auch begrüßen.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Februar 2020)

Was ich zu diesem Fall gelesen habe, war gut argumentiert. Alle Urteile die zu Ungunsten des Anglers ausgelegt wurden, sind meiner Meinung nach in der Tat Fehlurteile.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und was hierzulande unter dem Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken von Gerichten beurteilt wird, wundert mich auch nicht!
> Richter sind ja bekanntlich frei in ihrer Entscheidung, daran lässt sich glücklicherweise auch nix machen und so muss man halt auch mit Fehlurteilen leben können. Ich kann das!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2020)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Alle Urteile die zu Ungunsten des Anglers ausgelegt wurden, sind meiner Meinung nach in der Tat Fehlurteile.


Das Problem ist, dass man meist nur die Presseberichte über Urteile kennt,
nicht die Urteile selbst.
So wie mir es Juristen sagen, basieren die allermeisten Verurteilungen/Einstellungen gegen Auflage nicht auf dem eigentlichen Zurücksetzen,
sondern auf dem Zeitraum/der Behandlung zwischen Fang & Zurücksetzen, welches "unverzüglich" sein muss.
Auf deutsch: die Fotos,
welche gleichzeitig meist auch Anlass & Beweis für eine Anzeige ist.

Ich halte das für Murks, auch weil völlig undifferenziert und das sogar in Einzelfallentscheidungen, die es ja immer sind. 
Ein Karpfen beispielsweise, der auch 20Min. per Schubkarre zum Nachbarteich gebracht werden kann wird mit junger zarter Bachforelle, bei der es gar nicht schnell genug zurück gehen kann, in einen Topf geworfen. Jahreszeiten, Temperaturen,... nix wird berücksichtigt.
Fisch ist Fisch. (Und da Wirbeltier, auch noch: Fisch = Schimpanse)
Sachlich/Biologisch vollkommener Unsinn.

Aber genau da packen die Gerichte zu, das nicht unverzügliche Zurücksetzen,
nicht unbedingt das Zurücksetzen selbst.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Februar 2020)

Das hat Kolja in seinem Beitrag doch alles schon problematisiert.
Die Gerichte sind hier gegebenenfalls hinsichtlich einer Verweildauer bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem ein (vermeidbares) Leid entsteht, durch entsprechenden Vortrag unter Berücksichtigung der konkreten Umständes des Falles zu sensibilisieren.
Letztlich wird es auf die Einholung von Sachverständigengutachten hinauslaufen.
Dabei könnte sich aber herausstellen, dass zur Vermeidung einer Leidzufügung jeder zurückzusetzende Fisch grds im Wasser zu verbleiben hat. Nur wenn der Haken aus den vorliegenden Umständen nicht im Wasser zu lösen ist, käme erst eine Entnahme aus dem Wasser in Betracht. Also Fotos mit erkennbar leicht lösbarem Haken könnten damit z.B. problematisch werden.
Aber wie bereits ausgeführt, richtet sich der Massstab danach, was "unverzüglich", also ohne schuldhaftes Zögern, bedeutet. Dabei wäre zu beurteilen, ob ein Innehalten zum Zweck des Anfertigen eines Fotos während des Vorganges der Entnahme-Hakenlösens-Zurücksetzens bereits ein Verzögern i.S. eines Leidzufügen darstellt. Jede Störung/Verzögerung dieses Vorganges in seinem Ablauf könnte strenggenommen damit problematisch werden.

Ich meine auch schon als Folge der Diskussion über "Trophäenfotos" und überhaupt des Zurücksetzens, ob es nun ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit, es sich um ein Untermaß, Fang in der Laichzeit oder aber Küchfensters handelt, eine zunehmende Tendenz festzustellen, wonach das Lösen des Hakens im Wasser zur Regel und die Entnahme aus dem Wasser als Ausnahme hierzu angestrebt wird.
Zu dem scheint sich der Vorgang des Hakenlösens in einer Konkretisierung zu befinden, als dass neben dem Mitführen und Verwenden (!) des Keschers als Landegerät auch das Mitführen einer Abhakmatte vorgeschrieben wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Zu dem scheint sich der Vorgang des Hakenlösens *in einer Konkretisierung zu befinden*



Echt?
Wo passiert das?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> Wo passiert das?



Ich denke mal in den Köpfen irgendwelcher tierlieben Staatsanwälte und Richter?
Ist absolut praxisfern, würde gerne mal so eine Ausgeburt von Tierliebe sehen, wie er, bestenfalls noch auf einer steilen Uferböschung stehend, einem Hecht eine Drillingsmontage im Wasser ausm Maul rausbastelt?

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (4. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Ist absolut praxisfern, würde gerne mal so eine Ausgeburt von Tierliebe sehen, wie er, bestenfalls noch auf einer steilen Uferböschung stehend, einem Hecht eine Drillingsmontage im Wasser ausm Maul rausbastelt?...



An solchen Stellen wäre dann im Zweifel nicht mehr zu angeln.


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2020)

Ja der trend Abhakmatte = Plicht ist in einigen Vereinen,Betreibern etc. schon Realität.

.


----------



## Muckimors (4. Februar 2020)

2


----------



## MarkusZ (5. Februar 2020)

Muckimors schrieb:


> Das Quälen und Töten von Tieren muss einen vernuenftigen Grund haben : Verzehr !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Und diese Maxime gilt für alle. Punkt.
> 
> Alles andere ist Blödsinn



Mit dieser undifferenzierten Aussage hast du deine Expertise ja selbst disqualifiziert, da braucht man gar nichts mehr zu schreiben.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2020)

Muckimors schrieb:


> Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt...


Damit ist so ziemlich gar nix gesagt,
da du ausser zu dem Vergleich, "gewerbl. schlachten/Fisch entnehmen"
keine einzige Begründung für deine Erkenntnisse lieferst
_(die dazu aber auch nur subjektiv aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt ist)_,
geschweige denn juristisch begründest 
oder gar mit Quellen belegst.
So war das lauwarme Luft, mehr nicht.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2020)

Muckimors schrieb:


> ........
> Landesrecht ist hier auch nicht entscheidend, weil es nie nachgiebig ist. Entscheidend ist das Bundesgesetz.
> ........



Widersprüchlicher kann eine Aussage in ihrem Inhalt nicht sein.

Aber auch der Rest ist für'n Mors.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Februar 2020)

Die gängige Auffassung ist nunmal, dass das TSG ins Fischereirecht greift, indem es der Fischerei einen vernünftigen Grund vorraussetzt und nicht anders herum das Fischereirecht die Erlaubnis gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2020)

Muckimors schrieb:


> Ein Privatmann kann nicht schlechter gestellt werden als ein Unternehmer im Hinblick auf die gesetzlichen Regelungen zur Behandlung von Tieren.




Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht?

Wer betäubt und tötet den beispielsweise auf 'nem Fischkutter den Fang?


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Februar 2020)

Warum sollte man Murmeltiere nicht releasen?
Sonst grüßen sie ewig!

Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse z.B. rechtlicher Art wie neue Gerichtsurteile, geänderte Fischereigesetze?
Nein
und somit bleibt für mich zu bemerken:
Alles ist schon gesagt, aber nicht von allen.
Nur beachtlich abstrus wird es zunehmend ...


----------



## Grünknochen (5. Februar 2020)

Zum Glück hab' ich keine rechtlichen Probleme beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Februar 2020)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab' ich keine rechtlichen Probleme beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen.



Du kannst ja auch ohne Anwalt ans Wasser;-))), wer kann das schon


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mich immer dabei!


----------



## Muckimors (5. Februar 2020)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Damit ist so ziemlich gar nix gesagt,
> da du ausser zu dem Vergleich, "gewerbl. schlachten/Fisch entnehmen"
> keine einzige Begründung für deine Erkenntnisse lieferst
> _(die dazu aber auch nur subjektiv aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt ist)_,
> ...



D


----------



## ralle (5. Februar 2020)

Falls sich einige hier duellieren möchten und Rechtliche Koryphäen hier lang hängen lassen wollen, dann nur weiter so -- Schreibpausen sind dann garantiert.


----------



## Muckimors (5. Februar 2020)

2


----------



## ralle (5. Februar 2020)

Hätte auch  _rechtlich bewanderte Koryphäen schreiben können._


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Februar 2020)

Hier ist weder ein Staatsbürgerkundler in Rage-Modus, noch ein Deutschlehrer gefragt - bevor der Sattel fürs Paragraphenreiten hervorgekramt wird, bitte erst einmal die Forenregeln lesen und an die eigene Nase fassen!


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2020)

Muckimors schrieb:


> Die Jäger händeln das schon seit Jahrzehnten so und haben keine Probleme mehr...




Zum thema keine probleme mehr....









						News
					

Meta Description zu News




					www.jagderleben.de
				




Ich könnte dir hier hunderte solcher Sachen verlinken.

Wir werden ständig Angegriffen...kriegen bloß die meisten Menschen nicht mit die mit Jagd nix am Hut haben. Jagdliche Einrichtungen werden zerstört oder Leitern angesägt,oder mit Staucherfett eingeschmiert etc etc etc.

lg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Februar 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Zum thema keine probleme mehr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Thema ging langhin durch Facebook, genauso wie diverse andere Geschichten. Das Problem ist doch eher, das der Mainstream sich in keinster Weise mit den Zusammenhängen auseinandersetzen will, sondern immer nur mit der Headline. Würde PETA genauso offensiv ein Verbot von Hundehaltung oder Katzenhaltung auf ihren Kanälen fordern, wie bei Massentierhaltung, gäbe es ein dickes schwarzes Loch in der Spendengenerierung.

Das Zurücksetzen von Fischen ist meiner Auffassung ebenfalls ein aufgebauschtes Thema innerhalb der Anglerschaft, welches in der Praxis so gut wie keine Sau interessiert. In Sachsen-Anhalt steht beispielsweise auch in der Gewässerverordnung geschrieben, das ein Zurücksetzen aus gutem Grund jederzeit möglich ist. Diesen Grund wird wohl ein jeder mit zwei Hirnzellen ausformulieren können.

Woran sich eher aufgehangen wird sind doch dieses Elfenbeinturm-Debatten der Altvorderen. Ethik, Moral, Anstand, Sitten und das ganze Gedönse. Aka Fangfoto, Setzkescher, Karpfensack oder diverse Illustrationen. First-World Problems.......


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Februar 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In Sachsen-Anhalt steht beispielsweise auch in der Gewässerverordnung geschrieben, das ein Zurücksetzen aus gutem Grund jederzeit möglich ist




Das stimmt, zumindest für Beifänge, die nicht absichtlich gefangen wurden.


----------



## W.M. (7. Februar 2020)

Muckimors schrieb:


> Ohne die Angelegenheit zu zerreden und zu intellektualisieren, man kann es auf einen kurzen und einfachen Nenner bringen :
> Das Quälen und Töten von Tieren muss einen vernuenftigen Grund haben : Verzehr !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Und diese Maxime gilt für alle. Punkt.


Zugegeben, bestechende Versimplung.

Der Gesetzgeber hat aber nun mal vor dem Begriff "vernünftiger Grund" keinen bestimmten Artikel verwendet, sondern mit dem Nullartikel gearbeitet. 
Damit erhielt der gesetzliche Begriff "vernünftiger Grund" gerade keine nähere Bestimmung durch den Gesetzgeber. Er blieb abstrakt und als solcher auslegungsfähig.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Februar 2020)

Das ist tatsächlich wie @kati48268 lauwarme Luft - und wir wissen alle wo lauwarme, meist wenig nasenschmeichelnde Luft rauskommt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Februar 2020)

Muckimors schrieb:


> Das muss man auch nicht noch begründen..das steht alles in unzähligen deutschen Gesetzen....das was ich geschrieben habe sind auch keine Erkenntnisse meinerseits sondern steht in "..deutschen Gesetzen..." Gesetze haben bekanntlich nichts mit Subjektivität zu tun sondern mit Objektivität..Ein Ärmel ist allerdings immer subjektiv, da gebe ich Dir recht, aber ein Ärmel hat nichts mit Gesetzen zu tun..begründet habe ich es doch eindeutig wie alle hier..lies doch einfach mal den Text des Gesetzes oder kannst Du nicht lesen ?



Nenne uns mal einige der unzähligen deutschen Gesetze, wo etwas zum Thema Zurücksetzen von Fischen behandelt wird. Welchen Text welchen Gesetzes soll den gesucht werden, bevor die Lesekompetenz geprüft werden kann?
Meinst du vielleicht das Landesfischereigesetz aus Bayern mit dem Abknüppelparagraphen? Als NRW ler habe ich dem Ländergesetz nichts zu tun.

Wirklich so etwas von heiße Luft .....


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Februar 2020)

Da bin ich ganz bei dir -

Wer mit erhobenem Finger "Gesetze - Gesetze - Gesetze" schreit sollte zumindest die Güte haben, die betreffenden Rechtsnormen aufzuführen;

Somit käme nämlich etwas nachvollziehbares dabei heraus, worüber man tatsächlich diskutieren kann - wir reden ja schließlich nicht übers StGB, StVO, StVG- die sind bundeseinheitlich! 

Idealfall wäre natürlich;
Rechtsnorm nennen, sie definieren- und ggf. auf einen Sachverhalt anwenden... 

Aber Nööö - lieber hier rumplärren und dann nach Thomas gehen.... 
Hoffentlich hatta wenigstens mal n paar nette Grüße ausgerichtet


----------



## fishhawk (7. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Meinst du vielleicht das Landesfischereigesetz aus Bayern mit dem Abknüppelparagraphen?



Im BayFiG gibt es keinen Abknüppelparagraphen.  Auch das Thema Zurücksetzen wird dort nicht näher behandelt.

Das steht in der dazugehörigen Ausführungsverordnung.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Februar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ...Hoffentlich hatta wenigstens mal n paar nette Grüße ausgerichtet



Wozu?


----------

